# schools



## pelagiarose (Sep 1, 2016)

Kalemara guys, this is my first post on your forum and I'm hunting down a little info. We have been going to Kefalonia for what seems like a hundred years and have maneuvered our way through selling Uk house and buying a house on the island during the Greek Crisis last year which we navigated successfully with help from good agent, helpful Notary and Lawyer. We hopefully will be moving next year . Our move has been planned for years. The only thing we are finding slightly difficult to gain info on is the schools. Previously due to not having a more defo move date (hubbys job) we threw ourselves into other things related to the move. We have had a few conflicting views in reference to schooling so now we are more firmed up with times ect we thought we'd knuckle down to finding out the process of moving schools. We have an 8yr old and a 14 yr old who attend greek school at weekends in uk but will obviously need to enroll in a local school when we move. We will be located in Simotata near to Lourdas. Someone has told me they only take new kids once a year, so if we move in Feb then there is no school for 7 months??. We can arrange a private greek tutor for language assistance once there but they need to integrate with the local children and attend school.
I'd be so grateful for any help.:fingerscrossed:


----------

